# S/t Pelton



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello All,
I have a list of 20 casualties for S/T PELTON official number 149024 built in 1925 by Cook, Welton & Gemmell Ltd of Beverley. Owners: (F.& T.Ross). 
Employed as a minesweeper by the RN and torpedoed and sunk by German motor torpedo boat S-28 off Great Yarmouth on 24 December 1940. 

My question is were there any survivors or did she go down with all hands?
Regards


----------

